# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Lápiz a través de billete... dough

## Burton

Buenas, es para preguntar como hacer que se note menos los "efectos secundarios de este truco" como el doblez del billete y demás.

Porque si pido un billete y un lápiz al público, y luego devuelvo el billete... se notaría demasiado, ¿no?

----------


## Eloi

Hmm, desconozco si hay otro metodo del dough, pero el que yo conozco es con un billete que no se puede pedir al publico y se puede enseñar cuando esta traspasado por delatne y por detras.

Saludos.

----------


## Burton

El dough de Jay Sankey, que es un billetese le pone por la mitad un pos-it, se atraviesa con un lápiz, se enseña por todos los lados que quieras, vuelvo del revés... y al retirarlo, se ve el posit con el agujero y el billete sin nada, pero claro, se le queda al billete un doblez... que canta mucho...

----------


## magorey

Bueno,
yo les pido que marquen el billete con un lapiz o algo no muy notorio, pero que no se pueda copiar,
Y utilizo una simple hoja que doblo un poco para que se puedan ver los extremos del billete,
entonces despues de hacer todo el proceso hasta que saco el lapiz, saco el billete de la hoja bruscamente (estirandolo de los dos extremos para q quede tenso y no se noten los dobleces,
y al final lo doblo varias veces (o lo arrugo) para entregarselo al espectador y no note mucho los dobleces.
Espero que esto te sea de ayuda.  :Lol:

----------

